# Bridget: At the Rainbow Bridge



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

No wonder Bridget's name is part of the Rainbow Bridge. I had to euthanize her on Monday at the age of 13 and a half. I have had her since she was seven weeks old. I am beyond devastated.

Bridget was born in Israel (where I was living at the time) and we were only supposed to be together for 12 months. I was raising her as a foster mummy for the Israel Guide Dog Centre for the Blind. However, she flunked out and I got to keep her. 

She led a charmed and wondrous life. She was adored by all, stole the show from 12 adorable girls when she made her stage debut as "Sandy" in the musical "Annie" and had the privilege to live on two continents. We moved to America (los Angeles) in 2005, where she was such a California girl with her blonde hair and long white eyelashes. The three things she loved most were:
1) me
2) food - truly an obsession
3) swimming in the ocean

Next Sunday some friends will join me on my friend's sailing boat as we scatter her ashes in the ocean, her favourite place. 

I will also be going to Israel to visit my family in two weeks and to make a donation to the Israel Guide Dog Centre for the Blind in her name. Please take the time to read more about them, here:

Sponsor an Israel Guide Dog Centre for the Blind puppy -- IndieGoGo

Their work is AMAZING!!!!

I am so grief stricken, it's hard to focus right now. She was so incredibly loved and the house is so quiet without her.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a true beauty and obviously very special in your heart. I totally understand your pain and really sorry for your loss. Be well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. How wonderful she had such a full life and was so loved. I know how devastating and painful it is. I wish there was something more I could say. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm am so sorry for your loss. Bridget sounds like she was an incredible dog and truly special companion.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. What a wonderful girl she was. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and it sounds like she had a wonderful life.

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Bridget.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved Bridget. The photo you posted of the two of you is truly special. May the joy you shared in your lives together help you find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your heartfelt support. It's so wonderful to find a forum of true Golden lovers.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Ooh Kelli...I know the pain of the loss of a beautiful golden companion. I"m sooo sorry. There is nothing I can say to make it better for you. Eventually those memories will turn from being so painful as they are right now, to being ones of love and goodness.

Your baby was beautiful. I am so touched by the picture of you and her. She had a long life. And I"m sure you gave her many beautiful days. If she loved you first and foremost, there was a reason for it. You must have been a very good momma to her.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss, I know , it is heartbreaking.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. I understand the depth of pain you are feeling. Bridget was a beautiful girl. Rest in peace, sweet one.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...Bridget sounds like she was truly special.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bridget was beautiful and it sounds like she had a loving, full life with you. Sending you strength.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. While you grieve, remember to be happy she is in a better place. And although she moved on without you, she will always be in your heart and waiting for at the bridge. God ease your heart in due time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Bridget was beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet beautiful girl. That picture of the two of you shows the love and bond that you share. Know that the bond will always be there just now she walks on silent paws. Most of us here know that pain you have of losing that special dog and the pain doesnt go away but the pain does lessen with the memories and the love we share with them. She is running and playing with all of our pups at the bridge until she and you can be together again. Thank you for sharing her with all of us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridget*

Bridget was a beautiful and very special girl and she was meant to be yours.
I am so very sorry for your loss, but you will see Bridget and the Rainbow Bridge and my Snobear will be playing with her!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bridget was a beautiful girl and sounds like you and she made many beautiful memories--may they comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bridget was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Bridget's going to the Bridge. While 13 1/2 maybe a good run for a Golden it is never long enough. Too many hear know and understand the devastation you are experiencing. Here is a link to a webpage that has provided me with some comfort at times such as this, I hope it can do the same for you and yours. 

THE STAR


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Forever would still be too short. I'm so sorry. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry for your loss, sounds like you were fated to have her in your life. She was beautiful.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Bridget was a beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bridget - she will be running free and swimming to her hearts content now at the bridge

Sleep softrly Bridget


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is beautiful and looks like she lived a charmed life.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Words aren't enough for your pain and loss. So sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

so sorry for your loss...too many great animals have gone to the bridge recently.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

What alovely dog and i feel for you as its heartbreaking they are such close companions living as family and then when they go its a massive void.


----------

